# Wild cats...



## Tamsin (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi guys,

We have a family of wild cats that have been bred in our work car park. we have 3 kittens that we would like to re home before they breed again with each other.

There are 2 which tend to stick together and we would like these to go to a new home together if at all possible and then we have 1 lone one who keeps itself to itself and is very shy and timid.

We are unsure of the sexes of any of the kittens as they are quite wild and they obviously havent had any jabs or anything done.

We are trying to rehome them ourselves before getting cats protection league or anyone involved.

If anyone would like any more information please done hesitate to PM me or leave a comment.

The pictures are of the kittens that stick together and the lone one in its box.

Thanks


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi

Most rescue's will trap, neuter and release the adult ferals to prevent this situation happening again.

In terms of the 3 kittens you would find it very hard, if not impossible to re-home a kitten whilst still feral.

Have any taming attempts been made?

I tame feral kittens for my local rescue and providing you are dedicated to doing the job correctly you tend to find good results and nice friendly kittens at the end of it.

I am happy to advise you on this and feel it really is your best bet for re-homing them.


----------



## Tamsin (Jul 22, 2008)

We have been trying to tame them and they will now approach us when we put food down for them - they come close but not close enough for you to touch them!
The mother of the kittens will let only one lady stroke her anybody else and she runs away.

I have been thinking about taking them home and taming them before trying to find them homes - only trouble is I am only working here for another 5 weeks before going to university!
I know obviously I can probably make some progress in this time - I am wondering whether it is worth giving it a go.

They are very adorable little kittens and we dont really want to put them in the shelter if we can help it due to most of the places up here being inundated with cats and kittens!

I may have a chat to the people at work and see if someone else would try and tame one of them as well!


----------



## PoshPussRescue (Aug 5, 2009)

Tamsin said:


> We have been trying to tame them and they will now approach us when we put food down for them - they come close but not close enough for you to touch them!
> The mother of the kittens will let only one lady stroke her anybody else and she runs away.
> 
> I have been thinking about taking them home and taming them before trying to find them homes - only trouble is I am only working here for another 5 weeks before going to university!
> ...


There are some rescues that specialise in ferals. The kittens need handling and domestic environment from around six weeks to become tame quickly. They are also needing worming at intervals and injections when young. Most importantly the parents need neutering or this whole cycle will start again and there are so many ferals out there who have a life marked with illness and even persecution in some areas. Not all rescues use crates and seeing you are going away I think the best thing you could do is call in an agency to make sure all those feline's needs are catered for. If you look on Cat Chat you will find a list of cat rescues and there may be one in your area other than CP but CP are very good for trapping and neutering and that really needs doing. Hope this helps.


----------



## PoshPussRescue (Aug 5, 2009)

ps. I didn't see where you live Tamsin but I may have some rescue contacts in your area if you would like to let me know.


----------

